# Log splitter purchase - Troy Bilt or NorthStar?



## Spikem (Oct 26, 2009)

I’m looking at picking up a log splitter and, due to the sizable investment, want to do it right the first time.

I’m looking at the Troy Bilt 27-ton ($1399), the NorthStar 22-ton ($1399) and the NorthStar 30-ton ($1599).

I've used the Troy Bilt 27-ton (and had no problems with it) but none with the NorthStar units.

Given the small difference between the 2 NorthStar models, I would imagine I would go for the added power and get the 30-ton.

The cycle times are: Troy Bilt - 19 sec, NS 22 - 13 sec, NS 30 - 17 sec.

One thing I definitely dislike about the Northstart splitters is that they don’t come with fenders (the Troy Bilt ones do).

A thing that is different, that I have no thoughts on, are that the NorthStar wedges are cast steel where the Troy Bilt ones are cast iron. No big deal?

A big selling point for me for the NorthStar models is they are carried by the same place I get my saw from and have them maintained through; for the Troy Bilt, I’d be getting it from Lowes.


Do people here have information/thoughts they can offer about this?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hansenj11 (Oct 26, 2009)

Get the North star 30 ton. The thing is a tank keeps on splitting the wood without any problems. I looked at the troy Built when i was shopping and it is not as well made as the North star.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hansenj11 said:


> Get the North star 30 ton. The thing is a tank keeps on splitting the wood without any problems. I looked at the troy Built when i was shopping and it is not as well made as the North star.Also i would say north stars customer service is very good. A bolt broke the had it to me within a week no questions asked.


----------



## Cambium (Oct 26, 2009)

I rented a troy-bilt from someone and while I dont have expierence with others I must say I'm in love with it.

It split elm with no problem whatsoever. The Honda engine was strong and quieter than most log splitters out there. The verticle split ability was great for large rounds. The height was perfect for me. I'm 5'6". If you can live with the slower cycle time then get the troy-bilt. 

I'm actually going to buy one. I would have loved for it to be slightly quicker but I'm not in a race.


----------



## SmellslikeCedar (Oct 27, 2009)

spikem,
I bought a troybilt last year,It has split anything you can roll under it.
also the honda engine will last forever.I love it!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't used either of them...I think I would lean towards the faster cycle time on the 22ton. I haven't found anything I can't split w/ my 22ton Swisher. I believe the tonnage is overstated (not a hydro expert by any means). I've used my Father's 12 ton Roper that is 30 yrs old and it has split everything that we have thrown at it over the years.


----------



## aarontriton (Oct 27, 2009)

I hAVE The Troy built 27 w 7hp briggs it has been great no problems and will split anything i throw at it .ps it is going on 5yrs old


----------



## A. Stanton (Oct 27, 2009)

Spike,
Spend a little extra cash and get the bigger North Star with the 4-way wedge. That's where it's at.


----------



## MJR (Oct 28, 2009)

A work with a man who bought the 30t Northern. It seemed built very well (he put it together in the shop here at work). It did not come with oil.


----------



## mikenc (Oct 28, 2009)

*Log Splitter*

I have a North-Star 37 ton Very well built. Had some problems when first bought. Bad hydraulic valve. Called factory they replaced no questions. Did not come with oil.
My brother in-law borrowed 27 ton troy built, It split everything he put under it. I don't think the troy-built is built as good as the North-star. (Just my opinion).


----------



## Den69RS96 (Oct 29, 2009)

Noticed this on craigs list

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/1439741615.html


----------



## Spikem (Oct 29, 2009)

Den69RS96 said:


> Noticed this on craigs list
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/1439741615.html



I'll bet he's had 50 calls on this already.


----------



## Spikem (Oct 29, 2009)

The place near me that sells the NorthStar 22-ton isn’t selling it for $1399 but for $1799.

But…

It’s assembled, including having the oil put into it. So, as it would cost me $204 to have it shipped to me, on the order of $60 for the necessary oil (8 gallons) and I’d have to assemble it, is sounds like the $1799 isn’t an unfair price.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## reaperman (Oct 29, 2009)

I bought the NS 22 ton about 2 years ago. I wrestled over the 22 or 30 ton unit and decided on the 22 because of the faster cycle time. Despite the honda gx engine on the 30, which I know is a awsome engine. In my mind I made the correct decision in buying the 22. It has split everything for me so far and I have also borrowed it out quite a bit to others to use as well. Everyone who has used the splitter has had nothing but good things to say about it. I love the height of the unit, my back doesnt get sore like it use to when I rented the local splitter which had the control lever made for someone about 5 feet tall. One hydro hose sprung a small leak around a fitting last winter. I called up NT and they had a new hose shipped to my home overnight at no charge. Also 5 gallons of hydro fluid were also shipped at no charge, but that was shipped standard ups and delivered within 3 days. I didnt need the fluid because I only lose less than a quart. A matter of fact, I kept splitting for a couple of hours after the hose started to weep out fluid. The leak was that slow. The honda motor on the 22 ton splitter runs quiet and very efficient. One tank of gas lasts longer than I can split without taking a break. Someday I will actually count how many "splits/gallon" it delivers. 

I assembled the unit myself and I'm glad I did. It is very easy to assemble and most pieces are actually assembled for you. Its just a matter of bolting the larger parts together. But I will warn you not to do it alone. You will need assistance when it comes to putting the I-beam, cylinder, assembly onto the hydro tank and wheels. It is very heavy, I own a bobcat, so I was able to do it myself as the bobcat obviously did the heavy lifting. You may want to beef up the bolts, and washers, on the horiz/vert, hinge. Its not really not the strongest hinge known to man. And occasionly tighten all the bolts up, especially the hinge bolts because they do loosen themselves up, especially when driven down the road.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 30, 2009)

Spikem said:


> The place near me that sells the NorthStar 22-ton isn’t selling it for $1399 but for $1799.
> 
> But…
> 
> ...



Just for comarison, do you have a Tractor Supply nearby? Huskee (Speeco) 22-ton fully assembled with hydraulic fluid is $999. (Folks were taking an additional 10% off with coupon.)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...-ton-vertical-horizontal-log-splitter-2153613


----------



## Spikem (Oct 30, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> Just for comarison, do you have a Tractor Supply nearby? Huskee (Speeco) 22-ton fully assembled with hydraulic fluid is $999. (Folks were taking an additional 10% off with coupon.)
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...-ton-vertical-horizontal-log-splitter-2153613



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a 27 Troy built and it did fair. It would bog on big oak rounds and take 5-10 seconds extra to split the difficult stuff. Every once in a while it wouldn't be able to split a tough piece. The Honda was very fuel efficient and quiet. It would seep hydraulic oil at the top hose connection when used hard for a few hours. I replaced it with a 35 tom Speeco. Going from 27 to 35 ton made a big difference in split times because of very little bogging. For 18" and under the 27T should be fine. If you are doing larger logs with crotches the 35T makes a big difference.


----------

